# oaa book



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok guys sorry but FEB 7TH and no book ... have heard different stories but enough is enough .... year starts jan 1st book should be in our hands by then period... and don`t want to hear about any computer crap... some people don`t own them .....


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Uh oh! You just stepped in a poo sandwich :0


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I know but .... yes volunteers... but time lines should be met.. or efforts made to meet.. we as club presidents had to meet guide lines for submittable items and such.. and there was a very strong message posted on this site to that effect.. if a volunteer is having a time issue then talk to other board members to get them help and get the job done... I`m sure cancer runs and heart runs again volunteer orientated get done on time... sorry have to vent..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Time to eat crow...lol lol not more than fifteen minuets after I post this thread and canada post shows up with oaa pkg ....Wow what a bit of telepathy will do ..lol lol I apologize if I sounded a bit off base but..... hope everybody has a good year of shooting...highlighting my shoots on the calender in book now...


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

D`ont forget to clean those boots lol


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Whats the date on the post mark.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

I know they are looking for someone to take over as President of the OAA.......and I know you have a lot of strong opinions as to how things should be run, and how much better it would be if they just did A, B, and C....why don't you give it a shot? 

Might make it better for everyone.....I knkow I would get my book by Jan 1st!!!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

clearly oblivious to what it take to put one together, let alone try to get it paid for?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Mine arrived in the mail today too. Looks great.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks for the compliment jd but don`t have the time ..as I am working on my charity tournament as we speak ..to all those who want posters for your club or local archery shop or shops pleas e-mail me your complete address with name etc etc and I will gladly mail them to you asap after receiving info thanks..


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Without the OAA what would we have? Tuff to get everyone on the same page. I have kicked about a few things in the OAA but if you see something is wrong and you care about the sport then step up. I would compare whats on my plate to anyone here and I bet I am not far off or above most work loads here, that would be the not for pay for work load. But still if you want your say and you want change in this volunteer game you have to...........................................step up.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm in!!! when!!! where!!!and how!!!


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Got mine today also.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

we all know this is a volunter organization.. so ALL that have posted and are not on club executives already then maybe step up your selfs... yes the oaa has some issues and as paying members we are intitled to voice our opinions and helpful comments hoping that some of it will be taken in... no names where mentioned in any posts so this is not a personal attack on any one person...in the business sector those businesses that do not revamp or change procedures are no long lived.... or under funded ....


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey, those of you that have an OAA book already, how does the Archers Against Cancer ad look? I don't have a book yet


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> we all know this is a volunter organization.. so ALL that have posted and are not on club executives already then maybe step up your selfs... yes the oaa has some issues and as paying members we are intitled to voice our opinions and helpful comments hoping that some of it will be taken in... no names where mentioned in any posts so this is not a personal attack on any one person...in the business sector those businesses that do not revamp or change procedures are no long lived.... or under funded ....


So from your original post what excatly where your helpfull comments????


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

FiFi said:


> So from your original post what excatly where your helpfull comments????


Indeed.....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

actually second post ...second or third sentence in if a person is having trouble they should talk to the other board members for help... very clear statement and if you dont call that a helpful statement well what can I say .. I am not the only one here who have mentioned time line actually other posts where started back a while ago...not by me...fifi and jd this is not a personal attack... it is a reoccurring problem.. I apologized what are you looking for ..I think both of you should be on the executive with this much energy spent on this.... things would really happen...


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> actually second post ...second or third sentence in if a person is having trouble they should talk to the other board members for help... very clear statement and if you dont call that a helpful statement well what can I say .. I am not the only one here who have mentioned time line actually other posts where started back a while ago...not by me...fifi and jd this is not a personal attack... it is a reoccurring problem.. I apologized what are you looking for ..I think both of you should be on the executive with this much energy spent on this.... things would really happen...


Yuo really think he didn' ask for help and inform the board of the impending delay... really. and I was on the board ,mine and Sean's and Stans service on the OAA board is measured in Decades.....and yours?


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I got mine today, more content, good photos and good maps, looks great!


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Maxtor said:


> Hey, those of you that have an OAA book already, how does the Archers Against Cancer ad look? I don't have a book yet


Looks the same as the one in your thread.:thumbs_up


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

You are theone who started the thread. You may have back pedeled after that....but the first post was nothing but whining. You statethat we should not spend so much time on here an use that time on the Exec. You are the one with 2400 post (and retired if I'm not mistaken.....)

any way......this will be the last I post on your contribution.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

As for the book!!!! I got mine in the mail today as well. Yet again.......I did not make the cover! Maybe next year.....ukey:

I did however have a moment of great pride when I opened the cover to see Mr. Perkins wearing his Maple Leaf standing in the 1st place position between Jess and Reo (not bad company to say the least......especially when one of them is on each side!!!).

Great to see.

Book looks good.

Thanks to all that took the time to put this gem together. Most people do not realize the work that goes into such a publication. It is much appreciated.

Doupe


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

sorry but I have to ask fi fi since your on the exec why is book so late then... since we had oct 16 deadlines.. I see you are quick to attack but as an executive an informative post maybe a month or so ago would have helped and also I see stuff posted on the oaa site but I didn`t see a late book message ....like jd this is my last post on this and starting the oaa book threads previously it was some one else jd about a month ago... a simple post would of nipped this in the bud...


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

The answer to this is that the dates are only one part of the OAA Directory, the reason that the deadline for shoot dates is in October is because in the past the shoot dates have been a source of major headache organizing all the mass of information that is received. It takes more work than many could imagine except for a select few that have done it to assemble and layout a 64 page publication. Not to mention the enormous number of correction emails that come in after the due date because people don't pay attention to what is done the first time. Then there is the corporate advertising that helps pay for the printing and mailing costs, many of these ads are not available until the end of the year if not the first of the year...but without them the tournament directory could never be what it is.

So the time between due date for shoot dates and when the OAA Directory arrives at your door, there is a ton of work being done by multiple people to make it all come together. Anyone who has done this kind of work knows that laying out a publication of this size and with so many different types of features requires a significant amount of time. When this is done on a persons spare time before and after working a full time job, its just takes time.

Also shoot ads and other submission arrive in any number of different formats. All of which have to be converted to a common format for the book. We do this so that people who are not experienced with computers can create their ads in any way they can without needing to spend personal and club money having something professionally designed.

I am always looking and invite new ideas on how to improve the book for the future, as I am by no means perfect nor know everything about producing a book such as this. But also realize that not all ideas will work either, there are many factors involved and sometimes somethings just won't work.

If anyone does have any questions about why the due dates are what they are or why it takes as much time as it does to produce the book and get it mailed, I would be happy to answer any of them and explain how much work is put into the making of the book by multiple people.

I also want to thank those that relied early on and those who said how good the book looks, i do my best every year to keep improving it and making it better for all of us. I appreciate it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thank you for this excellent post.. we are all now fully informed to the work load taken on..again not a personal attack ...the book this year is probably the best I`ve seen... I can read everything .... calendar laid out so everybody can search dates etc etc .. kudos to all...


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

The book is late because of trying to get everyone organized enough to get shoot dates and advertising issuse cleared up.
Get everything organized in a timely manner and problen.
Or...Get off the couch and away from the computer and take the lead.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

I'd just like to say that posts like these, whether a personal attack or just a complaint in general, are a great way to burn out the few volunteers that make the archery world go round.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

CaptainT said:


> I'd just like to say that posts like these, whether a personal attack or just a complaint in general, are a great way to burn out the few volunteers that make the archery world go round.


:thumbs_up

You said it


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Got my member copy yesterday, looks awesome! Couple of more day to register for mail match, clubs need to contact me if they are to be involved. We have at this point 3 clubs signed up. Great to get youth archers involved, they are the future of our sport!


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok I give up who are the two long time Ontario archers in the directory ?


----------

